# EE is at it again - This time: Twins!



## Winspear (Mar 6, 2013)

So I got tempted to order something from Lettsbasses..  I know Jon will keep the thread in the dealers section updated - but I wanted to keep you posted in here where likely more of you can see the goods and talk about this rather interesting project 







Specs will come later


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 6, 2013)

EXCITE


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 6, 2013)

With those, you'll no longer have any need for your ViK... better hand it to me


----------



## Vicious7 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there enough metal on this planet to string whatever beast you're concocting?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 7, 2013)

OMG 


I like how we've both been whorin' it up lately


----------



## Brill (Mar 7, 2013)

The body shape is really, Eh. 
But pther than that, looks exsiting


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 7, 2013)

^I think that body outline was drawn on by the seller, to show the blank's size in relation to something familiar for the catalogue photographs. I prefer it when they do it as an overlay, but this approach of drawing directly onto the blank is not uncommon.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep to confirm the body shapes have not been decided yet, that's just a size ref. as said!
More soon!


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah i see ... very interesting.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 7, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> I like how we've both been whorin' it up lately



I want to be a whore too! Damn responsibilities!


----------



## lettsbasses (Mar 7, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yep to confirm the body shapes have not been decided yet, that's just a size ref. as said!
> More soon!


And can I just add for any wood merchants reading this. . . Please don't draw on wood with permanent marker! We have to sand that shit off you know.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 7, 2013)

Heheh for a while there I was wondering why EE was having a 4 string p-bass built.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 10, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> Heheh for a while there I was wondering why EE was having a 4 string p-bass built.



Fear not, it could be no further from this


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 10, 2013)

12 String Bass/guitar tuned ADGCFAEADGBE

That's my guess knowing you 

EDIT: Scale length would be hybrid scale/Fanned-fret 34-35", 25.5-26.5"


----------



## Winspear (Mar 10, 2013)

There are 15 strings total to be had here, sir!

But I like your idea


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 10, 2013)

Double neck?? Or a triple course 5? I'm guessing you don't tap, so a stick arrangement isn't on the table...?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 10, 2013)

Clues in the title brother


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 10, 2013)

Not trying to say you're poor or anything but I don't see anyone ordering two customs at the same time so I'm assuming it's a doubleneck


----------



## Curt (Mar 10, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> There are 15 strings total to be had here, sir!
> 
> But I like your idea


 an 8 an a 7? 9 and a 6? close?


----------



## flo (Mar 10, 2013)

I guess he's going for a Dath Maul- style doubleneck:







eightstring guitar in one direction, sevenstring bass in the other.

EDIT: forgot the obvious: the bass is partially fretless and the guitar will be fanned frets with a million semitone-frets. Come on, admit


----------



## Kroaton (Mar 10, 2013)

Something tells me this is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 25, 2013)

This is what I call some seriously long wood


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 25, 2013)

Very interesting.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm going to guess some crazy fanned 7 and 8. Maybe 38" or 39" on the bass for Eb0, to be an octave below your Vik, and 33" or 34" for an F3 on the 8. Drop one of those for the 7. Alternately, an 8 tuned in 5ths going from A0 to A#4 (I think those would be the notes) with a 15" fan. That would make it an octave and a bit short of a piano, right?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 26, 2013)

StevenC said:


> I'm going to guess some crazy fanned 7 and 8. Maybe 38" or 39" on the bass for Eb0, to be an octave below your Vik, and 33" or 34" for an F3 on the 8. Drop one of those for the 7. Alternately, an 8 tuned in 5ths going from A0 to A#4 (I think those would be the notes) with a 15" fan. That would make it an octave and a bit short of a piano, right?



Now we talking


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 26, 2013)

StevenC said:


> I'm going to guess some crazy fanned 7 and 8. Maybe 38" or 39" on the bass for Eb0, to be an octave below your Vik, and 33" or 34" for an F3 on the 8. Drop one of those for the 7. Alternately, an 8 tuned in 5ths going from A0 to A#4 (I think those would be the notes) with a 15" fan. That would make it an octave and a bit short of a piano, right?



This is an english speaking forum, please stop using Klingon.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 26, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> This is an english speaking forum, please stop using Klingon.



Fush 'n chups.

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's the actual tops that will be used:






From the same quilted maple - one bass will be stained, the other natural 
I love the lines through these!


----------



## Majkel (Apr 7, 2013)

That bottom one looks slightly... feminine.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 12, 2013)

I like the SC better than the other. Will the bottom of the guitar be that flat? Look like you'll be able to make them stand by themselves on the ground lol


----------



## Winspear (Apr 12, 2013)

I think I'll ask for a slight curve


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 12, 2013)

OooooOOooooH I like that


----------



## foreright (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice - are you sure it has enough strings?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 13, 2013)

foreright said:


> Nice - are you sure it has enough strings?



Just about


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 13, 2013)

fucking bananas


----------



## Winspear (May 19, 2013)

All the woods and new necks together 






You guys are gonna loooove this..


----------



## Hollowway (May 19, 2013)

In the original post you said specs will come later. Well, it's later, and WE WANT OUR SPECS!  What are you brewing, EE?


----------



## Winspear (May 19, 2013)

Fine, fine 


Swamp ash bodies
Quilted maple tops
7 piece maple/wenge necks
Ebony fretboards
ABM single string bridges
Hipshot ultralite tuners
Custom pickups with ramp
Zero radius boards


7 string doublecut fretted multiscale - 39.5"-36.5" tuned F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb B, stainless steel frets, zero fret, black hardware + allover black stain

8 string singlecut chambered fretless multiscale - 37"-34" tuned F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb B E, ebony nut, gold hardware, natural finish. Graphtech piezo saddles with acoustiphonic preamp - Graphtech MIDI Hexpander output on highest 6 strings



Circle K strings
.020 pl to .182 on the fretless, 29-41lbs progressive
.031 to .182 on the fretted, 42-46lbs balanced


----------



## vansinn (May 19, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> This is an english speaking forum, please stop using Klingon.



Kaplah! 



EtherealEntity said:


> Fine, fine
> 8 string singlecut chambered fretless multiscale - 37"-34" tuned F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb B E, ebony nut, gold hardware, natural finish. Graphtech piezo saddles with acoustiphonic preamp - Graphtech MIDI Hexpander output on highest 6 strings



Now, that's more understandable. Nice fourth stuff, should be most cool for the drool!


----------



## StevenC (May 19, 2013)

These sound super cool and when that 8 string turns out very super cool, I'm going to find it very hard to not order one in a fretted 7.


----------



## Winspear (May 20, 2013)

I can't decide what I'm more excited/nervous for haha! A fretless multiscale, or a 39.5 scale length..hmm  I've always wanted to feel the power of a Knuckle Quake bass for that low end, I can only imagine how clear this will sound.


----------



## GXPO (May 20, 2013)

You're nuts. This looks awesome.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 30, 2013)

We have movement 











Looking awesome  This is the 8 string fretless by the way, which will be completed first. The slots are for maple fretlines


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 30, 2013)

dual truss rods. and they're uneven. never in my life would I ever touch those.


----------



## GXPO (Jul 1, 2013)

^^You mean basses themselves (as in, you disapprove) or you'd never adjust them?


----------



## Winspear (Aug 26, 2013)

Good lord!
Bit of a change in body design and specs for both.
Here's the fretless just a couple of weeks out!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 26, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Good lord!
> Bit of a change in body design and specs for both.
> Here's the fretless just a couple of weeks out!



"This time: Twins!" 

You could say that again


----------



## Winspear (Aug 26, 2013)

Those pictures were supposed to be different. Nevermind 
Whatcha think folks? I'm starting to think a fanned fretless (lined) doesn't look intimidating at all.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 26, 2013)

NICE! I've always wondered about the lined fan fret/fretless idea. I'm likewise getting a set of twins =)


----------



## Winspear (Aug 27, 2013)

God damn those are nice tops! 
Who's making them? 
8 strings?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks!!! They're both 34" 7 strings tuned B-E like a 7 string guitar. the pale moon one is a lined fretless. being made by Benavente


----------



## lettsbasses (Sep 16, 2013)

Stringed up for the 1st time. Seems to work


----------



## ApteraBassist (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow.... i cannot wait to hear what you do with that....


----------



## Winspear (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy crap, just final details to go!  


















Stunning.

The red string is a Rotosound - the 130 CK must have been defective as it loosened way before B.

Cool that he put the option for string thru on there if I ever wish to try it and see how it alters the tone, but I can't see myself tuning this to B and the F wouldn't bend that way


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 16, 2013)

Son of a bitch, now I wish I played bass too. SUCH PORN.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 16, 2013)

GXPO said:


> ^^You mean basses themselves (as in, you disapprove) or you'd never adjust them?



I mean I'd never adjust them. Dual truss rods intimidate me.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow that volute and headstock back shaping ... and that gorgeous compact headstock.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 16, 2013)

Loving that rear layer of wenge.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 16, 2013)

Just saw you super thick picks Tom, interesting, might have to try one since my favourite picks are the huge V-picks.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 16, 2013)

Maaaaaan that thing is absolutely stunning Tom. That's freaking awesome and I can't wait to hear what you do with this one along with that sexy Vik.


----------



## Aghasura (Sep 17, 2013)

oh gdddddddddd.....thats, horribly awesome, man. Congrats!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 18, 2013)

I wanna......touch it...and make it go wwwahhhhhhh 

Hahahah me being weird aside, that's unbelievably gorgeous! Congrats mate! Can't wait to hear what you put together with this monster!


----------



## Suitable (Sep 18, 2013)

I WANT TO SLAP IT!!! I WANT TO SLAP IT HARD!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## demonx (Sep 18, 2013)

I think the back looks better than the front, that Wenge just sets it off. Nice job.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 6, 2013)

Closeup of the figure on these puppies which are now wired :O


----------



## Winspear (Nov 6, 2013)

demonx said:


> I think the back looks better than the front, that Wenge just sets it off. Nice job.



It looks awesome  Sadly, I think the Roter disaster has put me off of wenge fronts forever


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks hot. should glue 'em together


----------



## Winspear (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello  Some changes here


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jul 16, 2014)

That one seems to be missing a few strings EE....


----------



## StevenC (Jul 16, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> Hello  Some changes here



Saw the pictures with only 6 tuner holes on Facebook and was wondering...

Specs?


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 16, 2014)

They both look awesome man... the quilt on those pickups is beautiful


----------



## guidothepimmp (Jul 17, 2014)

Fiction said:


> Fush 'n chups.
> 
> I kid, I kid.



Tinnie and baarbie



I kid

Great looking fiddles squire


----------



## Winspear (Jul 18, 2014)

Decided it would be worth the lighter neck and smaller width for balance and playability on this 39.5 bass. I'll be quite happy with the high range of a standard 4 string (which is what this would have) for what I'll be using this bass for. The specs are the same, just got two Letts humbuckers and preamp to put in and make it black Oh, bolt on, too


----------

